# 420 Snork!



## OCCKawi (May 12, 2009)

This week, I helped my buddy snorkle his rancher. Went a different route from the regular "bug eyes," like i call em. Just did a single 1.5" tube with a miter cut on it. Overall everything turned out real clean. Enjoy!!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

looks pretty good. you should convert this into how-to and i'll move it into the how-to section for honda.


----------



## Dalton (May 19, 2009)

that little 420 looks real familiar...




thanks dudee


----------



## OCCKawi (May 12, 2009)

I'll get on that tonight...that is unless i don't finish my snork first!! haha


----------



## Bam Bam (Mar 20, 2009)

Looks good dude.


----------



## badforeman475 (May 9, 2009)

looks nice


----------



## 1meanforeman450 (Jan 9, 2009)

nice job on the snork man... my tires and rims lookin good on your brute to LOL


----------



## OCCKawi (May 12, 2009)

They are aint they!!! i'm waitin on my red secondary to come in so i can sling em! I passed through copiah county the other day headin to mandeville and wondered how far I was from Copiah Creek. I'm tryin to convince my guys to head out there. I'll def be givin yall a holla.


----------



## 1meanforeman450 (Jan 9, 2009)

its in georgetown, just passed crystal springs. PM me bout 2 weeks before yall go


----------



## OCCKawi (May 12, 2009)

wiill do sir!


----------

